# E46 M3 trailer hitch



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Hi everyone
Been lurking around for awhile...great info here for sure.
Need to ask if anyone has installed or heard of these parts for a trailer hitch for e46 m3.
I want it for light towing...track tires, camping etc. All other info that I've heard till recently has been that there is no hitch available (other that Holly's, which was custom made).

71 60 1 096 401 Trailer Hitch with Fixed Ball 
71 60 0 004 237 Retrofit Kit, Electr. Additional Parts 
from 02/2002 parts CD 

Any info would be helpful, thanks batmanm3


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

There are people on the board that have done the retrofit. If you pm me your email address I can send you a pdf file containing the retrofit instructions from BMW. I would attach it here, but it's above the 488kB limit. It's a 780kB file.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Do a search here by my name and use the key word hitch. I have it on my 330 and love it to take my track tires and tools to the track. You can contact Mr Paddle.Shift as I got mine through him, he can get it from Europe.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

batmanm3 said:


> Hi everyone
> Been lurking around for awhile...great info here for sure.
> Need to ask if anyone has installed or heard of these parts for a trailer hitch for e46 m3.
> I want it for light towing...track tires, camping etc. All other info that I've heard till recently has been that there is no hitch available (other that Holly's, which was custom made).
> ...


I'm showing those as valid BMW part no.'s but not for the E46. Where exactly did you locate them on the CD?

*EDIT: Ok, found them for the 318, 320, 323, and 328 ZA models.*

Also, Da'Lan now makes an E46 hitch, not sure what it takes to fit it to an M3?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

TeamZ4 said:


> I'm showing those as valid BMW part no.'s but not for the E46. Where exactly did you locate them on the CD?
> 
> Also, Da'Lan now makes an E46 hitch, not sure what it takes to fit it to an M3?


 I'd guess you need to remove the muffler.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I'd guess you need to remove the muffler.


 :dunno:


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

TeamZ4 said:


> :dunno:


 no room


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

The HACK said:


> No. You need new bumper support and bumper support shocks (they're solid instead of shock absorbers). On the E46 M3 you don't need to cut too much off the bumper, the rear bumper splitter can be taken off and a new cover put in its place. The trailer hitch mounts onto the bumper support and folds out of the way when it's not in use.
> 
> I've seen it on an E46 m3 up at Sears Point. Flawless install, you can't even tell it's there and no cutting the bumper like we did with Raffi's car.


I don't suppose you know the owner or have pictures? Was it the BMW system or was it on a red e46 M3 driven by a woman(Holly who had it custom fabricated by her son who is a BMW race fabricator)?http://homepage.mac.com/hollysmac/PhotoAlbum9.html

I'd really like to talk to someone who has installed this on a e46 M3.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

It was at the track at Sears Point. It was a gentleman with a Steele Grey E46 M3, his friend was there with a Sterling Grey E39 M5 that had the same modification done.

According to both gentlemen and my own observation, they both have the OEM BMW hitch, available to overseas' market but not here in the U.S.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> It was at the track at Sears Point. It was a gentleman with a Steele Grey E46 M3, his friend was there with a Sterling Grey E39 M5 that had the same modification done.
> 
> According to both gentlemen and my own observation, they both have the OEM BMW hitch, available to overseas' market but not here in the U.S.


 At one point, Roger S. was thinking of getting it for his M3 through Mr Paddle.Shift, I don't know if he got it in the end. :dunno:


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

The HACK said:


> It was at the track at Sears Point. It was a gentleman with a Steele Grey E46 M3, his friend was there with a Sterling Grey E39 M5 that had the same modification done.
> 
> According to both gentlemen and my own observation, they both have the OEM BMW hitch, available to overseas' market but not here in the U.S.


Do any american dealers order Euro parts? I tried Nick Alexander BMW on the advice of my friend but they said they cannot get Euro parts.

If anyone knows who the above fellow is with the M3, please PM me. Thanks


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

You will NOT be able to order these from a U.S. dealer - just contact Mr Paddle.Shift and he'll order them for you.


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

Raffi said:


> You will NOT be able to order these from a U.S. dealer - just contact Mr Paddle.Shift and he'll order them for you.


If you get stuck, I can get you a price and order out the UK. Just let me know what you need and I will see what I can do.

Jon

or try these guys for an aftermarket uk unit http://www.witter-towbars.co.uk/default.asp


----------



## 30yrMbr (Feb 4, 2004)

*E46 M3 Hitch*



Raffi said:


> You will NOT be able to order these from a U.S. dealer - just contact Mr Paddle.Shift and he'll order them for you.


I investigate the hitch from Germany (Mr PaddleShift) and decided at the time that the money for the hitch (approx $900 USD) including a replacement bumper cover or panel was too pricey. Now with the change of Euro to $, the price is probably higher. But since a set of wheels and tires are in the offing, and I am not gonna carry them in the back set, I will be investigating the hitch solution once again. Anybody with more information on optins would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

30yrMbr said:


> I investigate the hitch from Germany (Mr PaddleShift) and decided at the time that the money for the hitch (approx $900 USD) including a replacement bumper cover or panel was too pricey. Now with the change of Euro to $, the price is probably higher. But since a set of wheels and tires are in the offing, and I am not gonna carry them in the back set, I will be investigating the hitch solution once again. Anybody with more information on optins would be greatly appreciated.


Actually you are getting in the range, that if you have a larger vehicle, get a trailer and tow the whole car.

You can get an open car trailer for about $1600, NEW.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

*custom m3 hitch*

For those people interested, Wes Mcreynolds(who built a hitch for his mom's M3) is going to build a small run as a group ...no price yet. Bolt on hitch no cutting needed

http://homepage.mac.com/hollysmac/PhotoAlbum9.html

I for one am still interested.

schen


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Any pics of the underside to see what it bolts onto? I've seen some E36 owners bolt hitches through the spare tire well :tsk: (which I know the E46 M3 doesn't have, but I can see a [email protected] job being done with it too).


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

No, he has not posted any pics ...I think for construction reasons.
He is a BMW race fabricator by trade according to mom, and built this one for his mom, so hopefully he has the knowhow and conscience not to do a half azzed job :dunno: 
I personally have no vested interest in this venture other than I want a hitch at a reasonable price for my M3

She posted lots on Roadfly too regarding the hitch.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

batmanm3 said:


> No, he has not posted any pics ...I think for construction reasons.
> He is a BMW race fabricator by trade according to mom, and built this one for his mom, so hopefully he has the knowhow and conscience not to do a half azzed job :dunno:
> I personally have no vested interest in this venture other than I want a hitch at a reasonable price for my M3
> 
> She posted lots on Roadfly too regarding the hitch.


 Maybe it's just me, but I would only get the Euro BMW hitch - fully-integrated and hidden.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Wes just contacted me...The price will be $600 US
The following is from his email:
" I'll Try to address your questions. The hitch does bolt to the car. 
I did
not want any welding to compromise the corrosion resistance of the 
vehicle.
welding usually melts the seam sealer and blisters paint on both sides 
of
the weld, best left for race cars with a short life expectancy. I use 
rubber
gaskets to seal the bolt holes in the mounting plate. The hitch does
require slight modification of the lower valance that snaps into the 
main
bumper cover. However the area that is affected is on the backside 
where it
is not visible, and requires no painting afterwards. The hardest part 
of the
installation is the removal of the interior trunk panels. I have not 
seen a
car with the non carbon fiber bumper yet, my mothers car has a carbon 
fiber
bumper. Overall the installation is very straight forward and does not
affect the primary structure of the bumper. It was also made to allow
service and or removal of all components of the rear suspension and 
exhaust.
In regards to the weight limit the trailer hitch was made for utility
trailers, While most have tongue weights of 100-200 lbs. the total 
weight
may be a problem. I would be willing to make one for your weight range,
however some of the hardware will be more expensive. I will be charging
600.00 dollars U.S. currency for the hitch, If you want a heavier duty 
hitch
It would most likely add 50.00 dollars to the cost but no more, and 
possibly
less." 

(The final bit was regarding pulling a small camper trailer with a total weight of 1000-1500 lbs)

While I like the idea of a Euro hitch, I've been advised that while they fit the regular e46, they do not fit the M3 (still haven't heard from any one who has actually done it to a M3), this maybe my only other solution.

If anyone is interested please reply here or to my PM with your contact info.
Any questions or obvious pitfalls I'm missing?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

batmanm3 said:


> While I like the idea of a Euro hitch, I've been advised that while they fit the regular e46, they do not fit the M3 (still haven't heard from any one who has actually done it to a M3), this maybe my only other solution.
> 
> If anyone is interested please reply here or to my PM with your contact info.
> Any questions or obvious pitfalls I'm missing?


 Who told you it won't fit? That's :bs: . I've seen it on an E46 M3 at the track, as previously pointed out by HACK too I think. The stock rear bumper even has the cover that pops off so you can get to the hitch. For that price, I would pay more and get the Euro one from Mr Paddle.Shift. And that includes the electrical wiring (if prices haven't gone up significantly because of the Euro exchange rate, though).

Oh, and how about some pics of the other "custom" hitch? I'd never bolt a hitch if it's anything like the ones I've seen bolted through the wheel well. :thumbdwn:


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

This from the other board...http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46m3/4732262-1.html

"Here are some research results. None have been 100% confirmed, but the evidence is pretty strong:

1) That won't fit on an M3. We have different bumpers than the regular 3-series for which it is designed.

2) Even if it might fit an '01 M3, it won't fit on an '02+ M3, which has molded CF bumpers (not frame+cover).

3) It has a different ball type than US trailers have, and you can't fit a standard US ball mount to it.

4) It has a different electrical connector type than any of the US standards, not that you couldn't build an adapter.

5) It's *really* expensive"

Furthermore I don't think I'm as handy/confident about taking my car apart like you guys to install the Euro hitch...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

FYI, the tow hitch kit is listed for E46 M3 CSL. I imported the kit for Raffi as a one-time friendship favor. If you're willing to pay, I might do it again. Prepare to pay for customs, FedEx International shipping etc.



batmanm3 said:


> This from the other board...http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46m3/4732262-1.html
> 
> "Here are some research results. None have been 100% confirmed, but the evidence is pretty strong:
> 
> ...


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

batmanm3 said:


> This from the other board...http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46m3/4732262-1.html
> 
> "Here are some research results. None have been 100% confirmed, but the evidence is pretty strong:
> 
> ...


Only 4) and 5) is true.


----------



## batmanm3 (Jan 28, 2004)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> FYI, the tow hitch kit is listed for E46 M3 CSL. I imported the kit for Raffi as a one-time friendship favor. If you're willing to pay, I might do it again. Prepare to pay for customs, FedEx International shipping etc.


OK, How expensive are we talking here (including the extra costs too)?..pm me if you prefer. Thanks


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

batmanm3 said:


> OK, How expensive are we talking here (including the extra costs too)?..pm me if you prefer. Thanks


Just did a trawl of the UK parts list, no bars for M3 or M3 CSL are listed here


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Geez.


----------



## swindonhost (Oct 26, 2003)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Geez.


Sorry

I'll go and tell the dealer he's a plonker


----------



## rmbones (Jun 13, 2004)

*trailer hitch for 2004 m3 convertible*

I'm about to buy a 2004 M3 convertible, and want to put on a trailer hitch for a bike rack(no towing). I need manufacturer, location, price and contact info.
Thanks.

undefined


batmanm3 said:


> Wes just contacted me...The price will be $600 US
> The following is from his email:
> " I'll Try to address your questions. The hitch does bolt to the car.
> I did
> ...


----------



## mgmann (May 19, 2005)

*hitch*

Can you still get this and what might the price be. also any pics


----------



## freddyis300 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes, can this still be bought? Can you get it in the US? I want to be able to install a bike rack on an M3.


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

Bumping a very old thread.

@Mr. Paddle Shift - are you still around? I see activity a couple of years ago, lol. I sent you a PM. 

ETK in Canada does not show a hitch application these days, even for CSL M3 or other euro E46 M3 - does anyone still have records of what the part numbers were back in the day? I am wondering if BMW updated the model application, and if the PN is still valid on other models, and can be ordered still.


Thanks


----------

